# Pyramid Services LLC - Blowen em up / Burnen em Down



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Pyramid Services LLC

Believed owned and operated by Weidner 's & Godden 's

Have additional property preservation companies in the family.

Based out of Menasha / Neenah WI

Confirmed work in Minnesota Iowa & Wisconsin

Sources of Work are known as siblings out of Michigan and the Company formerly known as Lender Processing Services

Owe a few that I know of, there "believed but unfully confirmed" tab is well over 100K to labor.

Enticed there labor of years to keep working so they wouldn't fold. Stopped paying in Sept of 2014 - got a lot of going through at least March or so of 2015 with false promises of payments.


Are still trying to get us to wait for payments claiming they are owed money and will be getting a settlement.


Jurisdiction can be found in Minnesota anybody who has done rehabs / remodels for them should get in contact with the State of Minnesota - contact me for contact info and we will blow em up.

Cheers

& Here is my Final F U to Pyramid


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Pyramids are well built structures but i firmly believe that if we can blow up the base of the structure we can get the State to jump in and burn down what remains.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

*Registered Agents*

Its funny in court as Vince Weidner the "registered agent" for Pyramid Services LLC does not like to take responsibility for Pyramid Services LLC. Years ago when I started working for Vince and his wife Christy they told me they were the owners of Pyramid.

Then you bring Pyramid to court Vince will just walk in and act like he has nothing to do with Pyramid he will just act like he is the registered agent nothing more. Its a joke.

I am going to keep this going everyday top of the list until me and others get paid. I have new information to put out there everyday as Vince and Christy of Pyramid already know. Guess who's expensive college degree should be going to waste for what Pyramid has done to others?


----------



## buddhalite (Nov 12, 2015)

For the record, I am a registered agent for over 500 companies. I do RA work for a side job. I have nothing to do with the companies themselves...I am just always available to sign for registered letters, receive subpoenas, etc....

You can haul me to court - but I Am just the registered agent - nothing more.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Well when all fails in preservation and the Pyramid scheme finally fails you can always go work for a liquor distributor on the bright side you will have access to enough booze to not be in reality.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

The best part you will find out about companies such as Pyramid and similar is that as soon as you stop working they will barr your access to preservationwizard, and then require you to have your own invoicing. So to anyone stuck in this i recommend making copies of all your invoicing and spreadsheets all the time.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

AceVentura said:


> Well when all fails in preservation and the Pyramid scheme finally fails you can always go work for a liquor distributor on the bright side you will have access to enough booze to not be in reality.


The tone of your posts regarding Pyramid is coming across like you've already escaped reality... With or Without the aid of drugs or alcohol...:vs_worry:


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

G 3 said:


> The tone of your posts regarding Pyramid is coming across like you've already escaped reality... With or Without the aid of drugs or alcohol...:vs_worry:


You seem to have great insight into the world. Maybe you should go be a psychic.

Reality is this - Vince Weidner and Christy Godden's name can sit right around with the frauds they committed.

Should they be allowed to destroy people lives?

There are people that have a lot less patience then me in which they have stirred the pot in.

Fraud definition to start - Material misrepresentations of facts, withholding of information, direct false statements made by parties in a fiduciary position with intent to defraud.

Breach of the fiduciary duty of loyalty

Breach of fiduciary duties

Wisconsin statute 779.02(5) Breach of fiduciary duty theft by contractor serious felonly level offences

779.16 Breach of ficuciary duty theft by contractor government funds, a serious felony

Fiduciary providing false written statements to the courts.

Fiducuary directly misleading the courts

All regionals / nationals are in a fiduciary position. They are fiduciaries and according to all laws those fiduciarys are not allowed to misrepresent any facts, make any misleading statements, or perform any action that harms the beneficiarys in which they hold fiduciary duties to.

G3 I am pretty sure you are a Wisconsinite and tell ya what, you should choose your side carefully.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

Ace Good luck in trying to collect what they owe you. Have you talked to a good union labor lawyer. A good one will know your state laws, federal laws and of course contract laws.

I SURELY DID


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

AceVentura said:


> ...you should choose your side carefully.


Trust me, I have never taken the side of a regional or national. That will never happen.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Unjust Enrichment


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Waiting to be paid...


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

In Wisconsin a monetary lien process is found under Wisconsin Statute 779.03 / 779.035 / 779.036 which allows for 779.02(5) to come into play as well.

All Government work is through 779.14 - 779.16 w/ 779.16 being theft by contractor of government funds.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Has Pyramid Folded? If so has anyone been informed that Pyramid folded?


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

G 3 said:


> The tone of your posts regarding Pyramid is coming across like you've already escaped reality... With or Without the aid of drugs or alcohol...:vs_worry:


I have to agree with G3. Your sentence structuring seems to be questionable......


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

USConsulting said:


> I have to agree with G3. Your sentence structuring seems to be questionable......


This is the sentence structuring that your tax dollars paid for, take it up with the public school system.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

M R 2 snakes....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

gtx63 said:


> m r 2 snakes....


o s m r!


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

M R 2 snakes.... 

o s m r! 

No idea what these mean.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

https://optymyst.wordpress.com/2012/04/24/m-r-not-ducks/


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Cn m iz


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Good Day for a Rehash #Fraud


----------

